# GTO options



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Who here has the highest optioned GTO? What year? What is the coolest option you have? I am referring to factory or PHS documented options not options that you might have added.


----------



## sixeightGTO (Jan 25, 2010)

Coolest option? Air Conditioning. Pun intended.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine has a lot of options, but I'm sure there a few with even more options.
The coolest options mine has has to be the paint, vinyl top, tri-power and 4 speed.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Very few options but did come with a bench seat and 4 speed.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Out of 22, the Judge and convertible were my best options. 

the trunk light was good when it worked.



cool:cool


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

My buddy has a 71 conv that the factory painted a caddy colour for the dealer who gave it to his daughter after she liked the colour on the caddy she had before the GTO.

It to has air and a stack of paper work from the day the warrenty expired.

A lot of the work orders had special instructions on them.

IE: pick up at home,leave inside it's going to rain.

A true survivor with under 50,00 miles.

Eldorado brown colour not the prettiest, but its real!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

gn300 said:


> My buddy has a 71 conv that the factory painted a caddy colour for the dealer who gave it to his daughter after she liked the colour on the caddy she had before the GTO.
> 
> It to has air and a stack of paper work from the day the warrenty expired.
> 
> ...


We need pics of that car!!!


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

My 66 GTO HT has performance orientated options but the cool items are Ally drum brakes ( for the rarity value ) and Rally pac dash. 
Not many muscle cars with aluminium brakes' mopars etc...


----------

